# Let's stick it to the Lakers...



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

We had a few days to celebrate our series sweep over our nemisis and it was fun and I know I enjoyed it...

We swept the monkey off our back and you should feel proud of our team but beating the Spurs isn't enough...

I remember back in 1976 when my mother put me to bed and I would put on my little transistor radio and I would tune into the Suns game and my Mom walked into my room and told me to turn off the game and go to sleep.. I never did turn off the game.. I just put it at a very low volume...

The way we burned the Spurs was exciting but that was yesterday and today is today and now we have a new fight and we need to beat the war drums and now we get our main rival in the LA Lakers..

We are the Chicago Cubs of basketball but we come back year after year hoping for the best only to get our hearts broken..

We are in the Western confrence finals and nobody expected us to get this far so there's no need to stop now....

RALLY BEHIND ME MY PHOENIX SUNS BROTHERS AND LET'S STICK IT TO THOSE NO GOOD LA LAKERS!!!! IT'S OUR TIME!!!

ARE YOU WITH ME!!!!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm not really going to psyche myself out over this. The Lakers are suppose to win. I'm not going to be disappointed if the Suns don't win the series. And if they somehow pull off an upset against Lakers, I will be excited. But I'm proud of what the Suns have accomplished this year. Lets sit back and see what happens next. :cheers:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good luck!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i say nay to that.. hell, if anyone should hate anyone.. it should be laker fans hating the suns. we got ousted 2 years in a row. we're looking for the revenge. as long as the lakers win, this will be a really good series to me. and i'm hoping for boston too.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Seuss said:


> I'm not really going to psyche myself out over this. The Lakers are suppose to win. I'm not going to be disappointed if the Suns don't win the series. And if they somehow pull off an upset against Lakers, I will be excited. But I'm proud of what the Suns have accomplished this year. Lets sit back and see what happens next. :cheers:


This.

Though I will still be disappointed though if they lose.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

the rattler said:


> We had a few days to celebrate our series sweep over our nemisis and it was fun and I know I enjoyed it...
> 
> We swept the monkey off our back and you should feel proud of our team but beating the Spurs isn't enough...
> 
> ...


I always picture you as Hulk Hogan because you continuously say "brothers". The imagery is astoundingly hilarious.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

The Lakers-Suns series in the past few years have been so exciting to watch. The intensity between these two teams in the playoffs is a pleasure to watch. My gut says the Suns make the Finals this year. If the Suns win, I shall be screaming like a little girl. If they don't, I'll still be very proud to be a Suns fan.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

afobisme said:


> i say nay to that.. hell, if anyone should hate anyone.. it should be laker fans hating the suns. we got ousted 2 years in a row. we're looking for the revenge. as long as the lakers win, this will be a really good series to me. and i'm hoping for boston too.


 You weren't alive in the 70's or early 80's..



Organized Chaos said:


> This.
> 
> Though I will still be disappointed though if they lose.


 I'll be just as dissapointed...



Zei_Zao_LS said:


> I always picture you as Hulk Hogan because you continuously say "brothers". The imagery is astoundingly hilarious.


 Well brother! I might be 150 pounds lighter but my enthusiasm as a Suns fan is there...
LOL!


nffl said:


> The Lakers-Suns series in the past few years have been so exciting to watch. The intensity between these two teams in the playoffs is a pleasure to watch. My gut says the Suns make the Finals this year. If the Suns win, I shall be screaming like a little girl. If they don't, I'll still be very proud to be a Suns fan.


 We have no reason to feel ashamed IF we happen to lose this series... Nobody had us getting past the first round and Las Vegas disrespected us even more and you're not going to believe this but they had our win total for the regular season at 40.. Yup! You heard me right..


----------

